# Who's at Southwest Georgia?



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Callbacks?

John Lash


----------



## jbthor (Feb 11, 2005)

have heard that there are 26 dogs back to the water blind in the open...only dogs back that I know of are 3-15-36-48 all Yozamps


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Duffy won the Q and Rick Whaley and Tillman took second - congratulations to both!!!
Sorry I don't remember the rest of the placements but I think I was told all were either Wayne Curtis or his clients.
Unless bad weather interfered again they should be doing the land blind in the AM now.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Go Razor!!!!!!


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

anyone had the Am status and callbacks?


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Callbacks to Open water blind
3
8
9
11
12
14
15
17
19
24
27
30
36
37
41
42
45
46
48
49
50
52
53
54
62
63
Oopen finished water blind but no call backs yet

Amateur Callbacks to the land blind
1
4
5
6
7
8
10
11
12
13
14
15
18
19
21
23
24
26
27
28
29
30
32
33
34
36
37
38
39
40
42
44
45
47
AM finished the land blind but no callbacks yet.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Duffy won the Q and Rick Whaley and Tillman took second - congratulations to both!!!
> Sorry I don't remember the rest of the placements but I think I was told all were either Wayne Curtis or his clients.
> Unless bad weather interfered again they should be doing the land blind in the AM now.


 
Go Duffy!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Go dog number 13 in the AM. Go Ali


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

I just heard the AM callbacks to the waterblind tomorrow.
2
4
6
7
8
11
12
13
14
15
18
19
23
24
26
27
28
29
30
32
37
38
39
40
44
Nothing yet from the open. We had a storm front that blew thru here from about 1:00 PM to 3:00 pm. It shut both stakes down for those 2 hours. The weather got pretty nice after that. t looks like it could storm again outside right now. It is supposed to be a low of 29 tomorrow morning and a high of something like 43.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

thanks for the update.


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

I think I have the Qual results correct, 
1st #12 Tug, Jim Duffy
2nd #19 Tillman, Rick Whaley
3rd #16 Drake, Kevin Kreuziger
4th #3 Eddie, Wayne Curtis, Mike Mollett Owner
RJ #5 Timber Bob Wright
Sorry i don't know any jams.
Randy


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

Call Back to OPen Water marks

14 dogs= Stracka,Burns,Dieder,Barstow,Ward,Yozamp,Hall,Duffy,Devos,Curtis,Spangler

8,9,11,12,14,15,17,19,27,30,37,41,42 & 52

9AM start at Bruce Hall's water


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

go get em duffy and yozamp with petezylla


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Way to go Duffy/Tug, and Eddie/Wayne/Mike!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

bill barstow said:


> Call Back to OPen Water marks
> 
> 14 dogs= Stracka,Burns,Dieder,Barstow,Ward,Yozamp,Hall,Duffy,Devos,Curtis,Spangler
> 
> ...


Go Teak & Tug!!!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I just heard that the AM is temporarily halted due to snow. Visibility is no more than 100 yards.

I don't know numbers or dog names but this is what I heard for Open results:

1st Wayne Curtis
2nd Randy Spangler
3rd Dan Devos
4th Dave Ward

Andy


----------



## ricka (Oct 8, 2007)

Conratulations to all who placed. Also great job Steve Yozamp with Bob Zylla's young dog Pete with the RJ in the open.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Andy Carlson said:


> 1st Wayne Curtis
> 2nd Randy Spangler
> 3rd Dan Devos
> 4th Dave Ward
> ...


Wayne--1st with Buster Hayes
Randy Spangler -- 2nd with Rebel
Dan Devos -- 3rd with Maggie or Maddie (sorry)
Dave Ward -- 4th with FC Digger (sib to Ranger, Cody, & lots of titled dogs)
sorry did not get RJ or jams.

Randy said is snowed so hard they could not see the gun stations or the marks, so test was called for an hour. He said he's never seen anything like it.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

A HUGE congratulations to Brandon and Queenie for their RJ in the Amateur!!

Andy


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

amatuer results
#32 dog also won open with Curtis (hayes/buster)
# 11(Bath/Ben
#27(barstow/teak
#1(Goettill/ozzie
RJ # 37(edminton/queen
JM # 4,18,24,26,40 Talley,Cooper,Spangler (2nd open),Talley,O'connell


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Way to go Buster Hayes, Pete & Wayne!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Andy Carlson said:


> A HUGE congratulations to Brandon and Queenie for their RJ in the Amateur!!
> 
> Andy


WHAT ANDY SAID!!!!!
And just to think - Kevin said Brandon was untrainable.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to training partner Bill Barstow and his dog Teak for their 3rd place in the amateur!!! and for jamming the open.

Good going guys!!!

And Pat for support.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

bill barstow said:


> amatuer results
> #32 dog also won open with Curtis (hayes/buster)
> # 11(Bath/Ben
> #27(barstow/teak
> ...


Yeah Bill!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

This was the amateur water marks.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Refering to the picture...welcome to the warm & sunny south! 

It was quite a challenge running in the sleet, snow, strong wind & cold.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

COngratulations to Bill and Teak! Guess that winter weather didn't bother an ALASKAN dog!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Howard N said:


> This was the amateur water marks.



..at least the water is "open"!! We have a foot of new snow and evidently plenty more coming... 

Congratulations to All!!

Judy


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

One more from Bill at the amater.


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Keep this picture in mind the next time you're praying for a big white breasted bird on a key mark... Sometimes prayers ARE answered, but not in the fashion we would have hoped for.

On the other hand... looks like a mild winter training day up north.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

DEDEYE said:


> Guess that winter weather didn't bother an ALASKAN dog!



That snow will be replaced by 70+ temps in the same area this weekend. 

kg


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> WHAT ANDY SAID!!!!!
> And just to think - Kevin said Brandon was untrainable.


Thanks Becky and Andy! I would like to say THANKS to the judges, bird boys, marshall's and everyone else who sat out in the rain, sleet, snow, wind, etc, etc to put this trial on!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

So...on the results page on Entry Express, it shows the owner handled the dog to the win in the Open, yet earlier on this thread it showed Wayne Curtis as the handler.....

Just sayin' regards, :wink:

kg


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

It Was Wayne Not Pete!


----------



## Fourleaf (Jun 1, 2004)

Pete was busy working on his property next door during the Open. 

Good job, Bus - doubleheader or not...

Lance Hughey
Fourleaf Labs


----------

